# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Papierosy a żołądek

## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry,

chciałam zapytać czy jest możliwe abym była uczulona na papierosy czy palenie szkodzi mi z powodu np. początków wrzodów? Są to jedynie moje przypuszczenia, chciałabym się dowiedzieć dlaczego nawet jeśli zapalę jednego papierosa następnego dnia czuję się źle, jeśli zapalę np. trzy, to następnego dnia potrafię czuć się naprawdę tragicznie a krótko po paleniu czy w ogóle w dniu, w którym paliłam nie mam żadnych złych objawów. Palę od czasu do czasu, maksymalnie raz w tygodniu, maksymalnie 4 papierosy dziennie. Nie jestem uzależniona, zanim miałam takie objawy przez około rok paliłam przykładowo przez dwa tygodnie wakacji pół paczki dziennie, potem miałam dwa miesiące przerwy, potem paliłam trzy papierosy w tygodniu, generalnie palę okazjonalnie, głównie "do towarzystwa".  Czuję, że to złe samopoczucie (zmęczenie, niechęć do czegokolwiek, trochę jak na kacu)  bierze się z problemów z żołądkiem chociaż nic mnie nie boli i trudno mi to stwierdzić na pewno ponieważ generalnie mam problemy z żołądkiem: nadkwasotę, zgagi... Chciałabym się dowiedzieć czy to na pewno od papierosów, co można z tym zrobić (czy złe samopoczucie bierze się z problemów z żołądkiem i to żołądek właśnie powinnam zbadać)? Dziękuję

----------


## Dexatrim

Pewne jest że papierosy maja negatywny wpływ na śluzówkę żołądka i jeśli badanie w gastroskopii wykazują zmiany w śluzówce to takie objawy będą występować  przy paleniu.Dieta i leki a gr IPP,oraz odpowiednie reżim żywieniowy powinny zregenerować  śluzówkę.

----------


## polkrisss

Trzeba być chyba z epoki kamienia łupanego, aby w tych czasach palić papierosy.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Niektórym trzeba chyba tak wyraźnie pisać jak Ty Polkriss
Zadziwiają mnie tacy ludzie którzy tak dla jaj se palą.
Teraz rośnie pokolenie zdrowych elektronicznych palaczy
Ja pierniczę  :Big Grin:

----------


## pomaranczowa

Palenie szkodzi nie tylko z powodu wrzodów. Moim zdaniem złe samopoczucie po papierosach to wystarczający powód, żeby rzucić. Jeśli sama sobie z nałogiem nie radzisz to może poszukaj pomocy tutaj: jakrzucicpalenie.pl/porady-eksperta/

----------


## Asteriusz

Bierny palacz nie może rzucić, co mam zrobić, pójść do sąsiada i natłuc mu po twarzy za to, że pali na balkonie?  :Frown:

----------


## Aniafrania

strona sie przyda. moja kumpela rzucala kiedys papierosy z jakas ksiazka, nie pamietam niestety tytulu ale mowila ze ja to mobilizuje. niby tyle sposobow a tak ciezko rzucic

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Oscar Willde tak wypowiedział sie o rzucaniu papierosów.
" Rzucenie palenia - ależ to banalnie proste. Ze sto razy rzucałem"

----------


## alek6666

Ja 10 lat nie mogłem rzucić, aż w końcu znajoma poleciła mi 0Nicotin, to pasta do zębów, która jakoś to robi, że obrzydza smak fajki. Po tym normalnie jak palisz to czujesz, jakbyś palił słomę. Tutaj masz link: tiny.pl/gx7mt  .

----------

